# Windscreen Chip, Crak-atak Contact Required



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Suffered a 1p size star burst stone chip on the A1 going home from Lincoln rally. 
Don't want to go to autoglass, fancy having a go a repairing it myself.

Does anyone have a contact number for Ian Sprig from Crakatak.

I have tried an old email address but he hasn't replied so I can only assume it is an old address.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Similar thing happened to me coming back from Spain a couple of years ago. Used Autoglass via my insurance, they did an excellent invisible repair and the screen is still fine.

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this what you want.
http://www.crackattack.co.uk/video.php
Dave p


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is this what you want.
> http://www.crackattack.co.uk/video.php
> Dave p


 I have looked at the Crack Attack stuff from them and I prefer to use Ian's.

He was a regular at all the shows, driving around mending chips and has now developed his own DIY kit. 
If anyone bought a kit the contact may be on the packaging. Could kick myself I didn't buy when I saw him at Lincoln. :roll:

Will use autoglass if I can't contact Ian.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

go with who ever you insurance tells you to or you will have to pay,
the company may even come to you

joe


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

For a small crack like that I'd try the DIY repair too Angie - the kit is only 10 quid, IMO not worth bothering your insurance with.

We did a similar DIY repair a few years back and it worked fine.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

joedenise said:


> go with who ever you insurance tells you to or you will have to pay,
> the company may even come to you
> 
> joe


In an old van we had, we had a huge crack in an overcab window that was not repairable, autoglass repaired the window but ruined the inside headcloth.
I then had a similar sized chip( to the one we have now) in another van a few years ago. Autoglass insisted on a new windscreen, I was reluctant to have a similar experience so wanted a repair not a replacement. Used Ian who did a brilliant job, I thought I had saved the insurance company mega bucks but when I cancelled the new screen they wouldn't insure the repaired screen as their expert had advised a new Screen. 
It was reported in the press a few months later about this kind of thing being an insurance scam.

I helped Ian build a dossier of similar scams and the repaired screen is still intact, several years later, so would prefer a repair to a replacement.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It's just that I've got an old Volvo which has had a DIY repair done and it's terrible, luckily it doesn't affect the MOT but if it had been within the wiper area it would have been a fail.

Joe


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

We had a stone or something hit our screen on the roundabout coming into Lincoln show it cracked before we had chance to talk to crack attack which George recommended at the show, Autoglass replaced the screen at our place today and did a good job clean, tidy and professional 
May have tried crack attack if screen not cracked looked like it does what they say at the show demo
Good look with the repair
Keith


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Are you thinking about crack magic http://www.crackmagic.co.uk/

He has indeed developed his own kit from his experience repairing screens and then subsequently selling the equipment.

I bought a kit from him at Knutsford show and then not long after whilst travelling down france we had a small chip in our new screen, I used the kit to make a repair and it did the job spot on so you could give him a go.

I will certainly keep the kit with me and would use it again if I have a similar problem as the job I did looks as good as the pro jobs.

Martin


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Crackattack*

 Yes, this is Ian's company - Crack Magic - I confirm I bought this kit from him at one of the Shows and have it ready for our next chip.

Sundial


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you thinking about crack magic http://www.crackmagic.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks, that's the guy, I will give him a ring and tell him how I found him. Lots of publicity, might be good for a bit of discount :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Rain stopped and sun came out so fixed my windscreen chip today

It was a bit fiddly mainly because being vertical challenged I had to use a step ladder to reach the said chip.
Simple step by step process except I kept loosing the bit of curing plastic that you put on near the end of the fixing process. :roll: 

Result looks good.

Best of all negotiated a discount for MHF subscribers 20% discount by using the code (As found in Discounts for Subscribers forum)

Effectively giving you free postage.
Not bad eh!

Thanks to all those who helped me track the stuff down.


----------

